# Besonders dreister Spam!



## stieglitz (22 September 2006)

Zumindest hat er erkannt, was er ist. 



> Reich durch Suchmaschinen (www.xxxxxx.com)
> Lass mich eins gleich klarstellen. Ich bin faul und arrogant. Mir ist alles egal, weil ich einfach viel zu Reich bin. Ich bin viel zu Reich, um überhaupt hier zu sitzen und diesen Text zu schreiben. Daher werde ich mich kurz fassen. Ich verdiene jedes Jahr über eine Millionen Euro mit Suchmaschinen, ohne viel dafür zu tun.
> 
> Ob es dir gefällt oder nicht, hier geht es nicht darum dir zu gefallen, sondern darum das Du gerne genauso Reich wärst wie ich, sonst würdest du das hier nicht lesen! Du hast diese Webseite gefunden, weil Du wissen möchtest wie man durch Suchmaschinen reich wird. Es gibt im Internet viele Seiten, die sich damit befassen, wie man im Internet Geld verdient. Vielleicht hast Du auch schon die eine oder andere Idee verfolgt. Und? Wie waren die Konzepte so? Hast Du einen Kurs auf einer DVD gekauft um zu lernen wie man reich wird? Warst Du beeindruckt? Ich nicht! Noch nicht einmal ein bisschen! Was versprechen diese Seiten? Ein paar tausend Euro im Monat? Willst Du ein paar tausend Euro im Monat verdienen? Das ist lächerlich! Ich verdiene Millionen und wenn Du wüsstest wie dann würde es dich krank machen! Mein Einkommen generiert sich fast automatisch!
> ...


----------



## MichiP (22 September 2006)

*AW: Besonders dreister Spam!*



stieglitz schrieb:


> Zumindest hat er erkannt, was er ist.



Ok, das mit dem arrogant und faul kann hinkommen :

Das mit dem reich sicherlich nicht 

Michi


----------



## Unregistriert (23 September 2006)

*AW: Besonders dreister Spam!*

Das gleiche gibts auch über einen anderen... die webseite habe ich nicht zur Zeit griffbereit, aber kann sie später nachreichen.

Damalige Mail vom Text das selbe bloß anderer Inhalt.

Bla bla bla


----------



## q098 (23 Oktober 2006)

*noch ein Tipp, wer ganz schnell 10 Euro loswerden möchte *lol**

Teil 2:



> EIN WORT DER WARNUNG!
> 
> Lassen Sie sich nicht verleiten, Ihre E-Mail Adresse an Position 1 hinzuzufgen um schnelles Geld zu erwerben! Es funktioniert so nicht! Wenn Sie das tun, erreichen Sie NUR die Leute, denen Sie direkt die E-Mail zuschicken und dann wird Ihre Adresse sofort wieder von Platz Nr. 1 entfernt und Sie erreichen nicht Tausende von Leuten! Aber, wenn Sie Ihre E-Mail Adresse auf Position Nr. 5 hinzufügen, erreichen Sie buchstäblich Tausende von Leuten, die Ihre E-Mail empfangen bzw. senden. Zu diesem Zeitpunkt ist Ihr Name an Punkt Nr. 1!!!
> 
> ...


----------



## q098 (23 Oktober 2006)

*noch ein Tipp, wer ganz schnell 10 Euro loswerden möchte *lol**

Teil 1b:


> SCHRITT 3
> 
> Sobald Sie eine Zahlung von 10 Euro zur ersten Adresse der Liste geschickt haben (Mit dem Verwendungszweck "BUCHWAREN" - dieses ist SEHR WICHTIG, damit Ihre Überweisung auch zugeordnet werden kann!), müssen Sie abschließend noch folgenden Arbeitsgang erledigen.
> 
> ...


----------



## q098 (23 Oktober 2006)

*Wie ich schnell 10 Euro loswerden kann:*

Ja, das Internet als Geldmaschine für jedermann, und alle werden reich und glücklich *lol*
Teil 1:


> [......]
> Betreff:  Ist das nicht eine halbe Stunde wert?
> 
> "ICH WAR PLATT, ALS ICH SAH, WIE VIEL GELD SICH AUF MEINEM PAYPAL KONTO ANGESAMMELT HAT“
> ...


----------



## stieglitz (24 Oktober 2006)

*Und hier ist man ruck zuck 49n € los.*

Bauernfängerei!
Man beachte auch den Absender ganz unten.



> Die erfolgreiche Jobsuche - So bekommen Sie einen Job!
> 
> In Deutschland, Oesterreich, Belgien und in der Schweiz sind tausende von Stellen unbesetzt. Doch dem gegenüber stehen Millionen von Arbeitssuchenden. Um einen der begehrten Arbeitsplätze zu bekommen, muss man die richtigen Maßnahmen ergreifen. Entscheidend ist dabei der erste Eindruck bei der Bewerbung. Mit Hilfe dieses Ratgebers können Sie einen bleibenden Eindruck bei jedem Personalchef machen. Es gibt Ihnen Tipps von der Suche über den ersten Kontakt bis hin zum Verhalten in der Probephase.
> 
> ...


----------



## peter1304 (25 Oktober 2006)

*AW: Besonders dreister Spam!*

SCHNEEBALL-SYSTEM

gruß peter:scherzkeks:


----------



## Mehrwert (3 November 2006)

*AW: Besonders dreister Spam!*



peter1304 schrieb:


> SCHNEEBALL-SYSTEM
> 
> gruß peter:scherzkeks:



So ist es.

Und alle, die jetzt immer noch sagen: "Das kann doch gar nicht Betrug sein...", die mögen sich doch bitte einmal überlegen, wie die allererste Email ausgesehen haben muss, mit der das System gestartet wurde.

Da gab es nämlich noch keine Liste von Leuten, in die man sich eintragen konnte. Also hätte auch keiner mitgemacht.

Ergo müssen die ersten Einträge alle von der gleichen Person sein. Ergo ist es Betrug.


----------



## GAST (Tom) (8 Januar 2007)

*AW: Besonders dreister Spam!*

Kann es aber nicht auch sein, dass es trotzdem funktioniert?
Ich meine es gibt genug Typen die mal so nebenbei 10€ hergeben. Der Text ist ja auch ziemlich clever geschrieben. Ich war auch schon fast so weit meine Geldbörse zu öffnen. Und ich meine 10€ sind nicht wirklich viel. Und dass es funktioniert liegt eigentlich auf der Hand. Auch wenn am Anfang 5 Adressen der selben Person auf der Liste standen, irgendwann ist seine letzte auch weg von der Liste. Dieses System funktioniert halt so lange bis es halt keine Leute mehr gibt die, diese Email nicht schon erhalten haben, und die Letzte Person steigt dann halt nur mit seinem E-Book aus.
Ist eigentlich meine Meinung dazu. Bitte kontert mich falls das geschriebene nicht der Wahrheit entspricht.

Was mich aber daran zögern ließ die 10€ rauszurücken war, weil ich nicht weß wie es mit dem rechtlichen Kram aussieht. In der Email wird beschrieben es sei völlig Legal. Dem kann ich aber nicht ganz Glauben schenken.
Im Prinzip macht man bei diesem Schneeballsystem (siehe oben, hatte vor kurzem die Selbe Mail in meinem PE) nichts anderes als was zu verkaufen, in diesem Fall ein E-Book. Und normalerweise muss man ja beim Verkauf von Ware Steuern zahlen, zumindest wenn man sie so zahlreich an den sog. "Kunden" abgiebt.

Mfg
Tom


----------

